# Hunting this season



## HorsesRule2009 (20 May 2020)

Hello,

Slightly odd thread but just wondering what people's thoughts are on whether or not hunts will go this season. 
I am thinking in regards to covid 19 and no large public gatherings. 
I guess small hunts would be OK, but what about the big large hunts that attract upwards of 150plus people on a Saturday? 

Anyone have any thoughts. 

PS please can we not have a debate re hunting I am referring to packs that hunt with in the law or drag packs.
Thank you


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 May 2020)

It’ll be dependent on the size of public gatherings which are permissible  by then. So who knows.


----------



## spacefaer (20 May 2020)

I think it'll happen in some form but maybe with meets without food and drink,  and no post -hunting teas.  
I think autumn hunting may be delayed starting (or not happen) but then it's going to be a  late harvest anyway


----------



## P.forpony (20 May 2020)

No port and sausage rolls! 😱


----------



## Kat (20 May 2020)

After the weather last season it could be pretty disastrous if hunting is affected this year. The pack I hunt with only managed a handful of days. They also can't run their usual summer rides


----------



## Kat (20 May 2020)

Duplicate


----------



## Shay (20 May 2020)

Obviously we don't know where the rules will be by august - but outside of the pre meet social stage hunts are fairly well socially distanced naturally.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (21 June 2020)

A lot of smaller hunts will struggle I fear.


----------



## ycbm (21 June 2020)

Outdoors and at least a metre apart, I think hunting will go ahead as normal.

Cinemas are opening on July 11th. Even with socially distanced seating there will be a couple of hundred people indoors in a big screen and hundreds inside the building in a multiplex.

.


----------



## Jellymoon (28 June 2020)

Hunt rides are starting up in Leics and Northants, so do not fear, I reckon it will go ahead!


----------

